

"Fuck the EU" – Phone call intercept (Google translate) - sentenza
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tagesschau.de%2Fausland%2Fukraine-mitschnitt100.html
Somebody, possibly the Russian government, intercepted a phone call between the &quot;Europe person&quot; in the state department and the US ambassador in Ukraine. The phone call was then put on Youtube, see [1].<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=MSxaa-67yGM
======
vrepsys
Not a long time ago, similar youtube video with Russian subtitles appeared
with a phone conversation of a Lithuanian (where I'm from) ambassador in
Azerbaijan having a conversation with another official. This was as well with
a goal to discredit Eastern Partnership (a cooperation agreement between the
EU and several post soviet states).

One of the conclusions: diplomatic lines in many countries close to Russia are
tapped by Russians. Ironic that Snowden is taking refuge in a country which
has even less regard for privacy than the US. Not saying he had a choice..

On another note, not completely clear from the audio why the US diplomat is
saying 'fuck the EU'. Wouldn't be surprised that EU is not being effective in
making hard decisions in helping solve the Ukraine crisis.. causing
disappointment among US diplomats. EU should be taking the lead in this IMO,
but it's possible it's hugely ineffective due to lack of power (EU is not a
state, it has to get a mandate to do things from member countries).

It's just a speculation, however.

~~~
aquadrop
You don't know if it was intercepted by Russia, but you sure ready to blame
(Snowden part). I read that security service of Ukraine made the interception,
which seems logically since one of parts was in the Ukraine. As of privacy, I
think US did the same, did you forgot that foreign governments was spied on?
Merkel wasn't happy about that. I don't think any government in the world
would be happy to know that protesters actively contact foreign powers and
discuss who will be in the new government.

Of course we don't know if that tape is 100% real, at least someone have to
check they sound the same as in public recordings.

------
nmc
No problem with German news, but please remember how poor Google Translate is.
When you have the option, try to pick an English article — or do a proper
translation yourself.

[http://world.time.com/2014/02/06/victoria-nuland-leaked-
audi...](http://world.time.com/2014/02/06/victoria-nuland-leaked-audio-
european-union/)

~~~
sentenza
Ah, thank you for that link. I so far hadn't seen an English-language article
on the incident, so I submitted the German one with some more context in the
comments.

------
sentenza
Accompanying text: Somebody, possibly the Russian government, intercepted a
phone call between the "Europe person" in the state department and the US
ambassador in Ukraine. The phone call was then put on Youtube, see [1].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSxaa-67yGM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSxaa-67yGM)

~~~
allthatisgold
A rare glimpse at the geopolitical game that is played behind the scenes every
day.

~~~
sentenza
In a now deleted comment somebody claimed that this info didn't contribute
much. After all, this isn't reddit. However, while I was at first hesitant to
submit it, there are IMO a few aspects to this that are relevant to the HN
community specifically:

1\. If the US state department can't keep its communications secure, how are
we supposed to do it with the communications between our web services and
customers?

2\. Russia is using a very smart "marketing" tactic to discredit the US:
Instead of making stuff up, they leak uncomfortable parts of the truth to the
public. They have been doing so for quite some time now, though most of it
remained below the radar.

3\. Even though many of us (here in Europe) have been led that we're equal to
the US and its citizens, these things serve as a reminder that the EU-Europe
has yet to assert itself on the international stage (and in the digital realm
for that matter, see the state of the startup scene in Europe).

~~~
aquadrop
I don't understand what USA even doing there. Why should they interfere, when
there's clearly 3 parts involved: Ukraine, EU, Russia.

------
beloch
If you get publicly caught bugging world leaders like Germany's Merkel, it's
open season on your own diplomats.

